# New Logo :)



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Finally had a logo made, since I am somewhat computer challenged I had Danielle Chapin on Facebook do it for me. She did a wonderful job and was super quick!

I'm planning to have some shirts made with this on it and possibly a jacket or two! Now I will look official when I go to goat shows


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm trying to do the same thing can you send me a link to her fb page !


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here it is: https://www.facebook.com/CRPreciousMinis?fref=ts

just friend her on facebook so your messages go to her main folder and not the "other" folder.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice logo!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Danielle did my logo as well and I love it! She provides excellent service and has no problem working with you.

I like the ideal of putting it on a jacket...

Here is mine:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice job ! Both logos are done very well !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Danielle is quite busy. Very nice jpb!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How cute!! That's so funny, for a second I saw "Danielle" and went, "Hmm, I don't remember doing those, I do drawings, not photo manip." :laugh: They are very nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't realize the first one wasn't you, Danielle! :laugh:


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

*Logo*

The logos are mine our herd name is CR Precious Mini's and our website is www.chapinranch.com the webpage was made before we got into mini's as well as nigerians so my fb is CR Precious Mini's https://www.facebook.com/CRPreciousMinis if anyone is interested in logos or soap labels etc

thanks Danielle Chapin:laugh:


----------

